# Chicken Wings on a WSM



## mjulianed

I am planning to smoke chicken wings on my WSM this weekend for the first time and have read alot of different opinions in the past regarding the smoking of chicken and the crispness of the skin.  I was hoping someone could provide some suggestions about how to get a good level of crispiness on wings when smoking with a WSM.  I am looking for suggestions on:

- How Long to Smoke

- Temperature

- Suggestions for Rub(that would be an added bonus 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)

Would really appreciate any suggestions anyone could send my way!


----------



## jirodriguez

Either leave your water pan empty or remove it all together. This will pump your temps up and allow you to get a good crisp skin while still using the smoker. I put a rub on mine, put them on the smoker for around 2 hours, then toss with sauce in a big bowl.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Mjulianed said:


> I am planning to smoke chicken wings on my WSM this weekend for the first time and have read alot of different opinions in the past regarding the smoking of chicken and the crispness of the skin.  I was hoping someone could provide some suggestions about how to get a good level of crispiness on wings when smoking with a WSM.  I am looking for suggestions on:
> 
> - How Long to Smoke
> 
> - Temperature
> 
> - Suggestions for Rub(that would be an added bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Would really appreciate any suggestions anyone could send my way!


Love my WSM.  I would shoot for about 275 pit temp - smoke 'em for about 1 - 1.5 hours - check the IT, should be at least 165.

Rub...I use the same thing I use on ribs but sometimes I just use a good cajun seasoning (recipe below)

Cajun Seasoning:

2 1/2 tablespoons paprika
4 teaspoons dried oregano
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon white pepper
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon ground red pepper

Enjoy and good luck,

Bill


----------



## s2k9k

Here's how I do my wings:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119306/scarbelly-wings-buffalo-style

Smoke em hot! If you have a gas grill you can crank it up and throw the wings on there after smoking for a few mins to crisp them up. Some people even drop them in a deep fryer for a few mins after smoking to crisp them.


----------



## ats32

225F for an hour to render the fat and then 300F for 30min-1hr until desired crispiness. I lightly coat or brush the wings with canola oil and generously salt/pepper the wings. No special rub because I always toss in a homemade (or sometimes spicy garlic from buffalo wild wings) wing sauce.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

S2K9K said:


> Here's how I do my wings:
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119306/scarbelly-wings-buffalo-style
> 
> Smoke em hot! If you have a gas grill you can crank it up and throw the wings on there after smoking for a few mins to crisp them up. Some people even drop them in a deep fryer for a few mins after smoking to crisp them.


X2 on the injected wings!!!!! I run the smoker anywhere from 275*-350* for wings!


----------

